# Grand Theft Equine (OOC)



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2006)

This is the Slavage of the game, that I pulled out of Google Cache - 
but I couldn't find the Characters does everyone have copies of thier own?  
Hopefully the removal of the spoiler blocks and formatting won't be too distracting. 




*D&D - *Grand Theft Equine* (was single classed game)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Background from OOC Thread

[sblock] 
The City is Padmar a small, walled port city in a temperate clime.
the peninsula of Longmont lies to the north, filled with squabbling Orc
tribes and Dwarf Clans, to the south an Empire calling itself Tauresci
fights with a breakaway province on its southern border.

The City is ruled by Prince Derkus - although he gives a sizeable 'gift'
to the Tauresci every year. The captain of the guard is a brutal, and
absolutely loyal man. The cities legal system is a labyrinth with the
prince judging some cases, the guilds and temples judging others. Trials
can take years, and accused parties frequently flee rather than wait for
the slow wheels of justice. One constant is not to annoy the nobility.
While nobles of the city are normally off limits, Merchants and
travelers are common targets of your craft. The merchants are reluctant
to pay protection money, and they tend to put money into guards, traps
and other defenses rather than paying off the thieves, of course taxes
are a high, and not always fair, so many hide what wealth they do have.

The elven weavers (silquani) and he woman Vordel are also offlimits. The
small wizards guild is a valid target, but no one has tried it recently
most are stopped by the first magically sealled door. Vordel is human
woman from south of Tauresci - and has dealings with the nobility and
shipping companies. She keeps a fantasic garden and is rarely seen
outside her compound.


Jacoby comes by each of your usual haunts either in the late afternoon
or just after dinner as appropriate.

He is a young human boy, roughly nine or ten years of age. The street
urchin has large dark expressive eyes and a mop of long brown hair
trimmed down to his eyebrows in the front. Although smooth and unlined,
his face is often smudged with dirt or grime. A soft rounded chin and
small mouth that dimples at the corners completes the appearance of
childhood innocence. Jacoby's clothes are somewhat mismatched and
threadbare though still serviceable. His oversized linen tunic is a
dirty off-white, and his loose ochre colored breeches are patched at the
knees. In addition, the street urchin has a small leather vest, light
slippers, a pleated cloth belt and fingerless woolen gloves. In colder
seasons Jacoby sports a woolen cap and cloak while busking on the city
streets. His only armament is a mere wooden stick slightly taller than
he is which the boy uses to vault and balance while performing
acrobatics for spare change.

OOC: Jacoby what are ye telling people?

The warehouse that is normally dedicated to bringing fine silk cloth
from Avoridial ?the Green City? far to the south, as far as most of you
knew, the owners have no connection to the brotherhood. It is a large
wooden building with a single door large enough to drive a wagon
through. There is a smaller door beside it. It has a line of small
clearstory windows only 6? wide near the roof.

Inside, warehouse is large and empty that evening, with a single lamp
sitting on a crate, ringed by six other crates.
[/sblock]

Many other posts - ending at the Fingersmiths Speech. 

[sblock] 

Ambrus's Avatar 
Jacoby comes by each of your usual haunts either in the late afternoon
or just after dinner as appropriate.

Jostin: Mid afternoon. You first take note of Jacoby in your shop when a client you'd been speaking to sweeps his elegant cloak aside to reach the heavy purse hanging at his belt. The young boy is standing a few feet behind the man and seem to be studying the tumblers of a disassembled lock resting on a display case. You don't recall hearing the bell over your door chiming to announce his arrival. At the first sound of coins being fished out of a purse, the urchin's head turns slightly and you see him lick his bottom lip. When he sees you watching him disapprovingly he smiles innocently and goes back to poking the
spring loaded tumblers while you complete the transaction. When the client finally turns to leave you see that Jacoby has apparently left. Being suspicious you scan the room quickly, but turn in response to your pant leg being tugged. Jacoby is standing next to you behind the counter. /"Hi Mister Chenser. Come to twig ya. There's a fine uprightman who'd be looking to meet an old hand like you to talk a spell. You can find em at dusk at the old silk house down on water street next ta the dry docks. I guess he's looking for some made men to do some work. See you there."/ When the door chime announces a new arrival Jacoby
quickly ducks down. As you greet the new arrival you see the young urchin crawling around the counter, past the new arrival and heading back towards the door on his way out.

Fhel: Late afternoon. You've just stepped out of a storefront having
ended a polite conversation with a reluctant man in need of persuasion.
Walking confidently down the cobblestone street, you are suddenly
alerted to a disturbance coming from the alley to your left. Reaching
for your dagger you quickly look around for the source of the loud
rattling sound. Suddenly you see a familiar face, that of the young
urchin Jack sliding down the side of a three story building along a
copper drain-pipe. Landing lightly on the ground, Jack excitedly hops
over to you as you calmly draw your hand away from the weapon's hilt.
/"Lucky me; running inta you like this Mister Fhel. I got a message for
you from a top cutter. He'd be looking fer a pretty face like yours fer
a flash ken down by the docks. Old silk house by the dry docks at dark.
Kay?"/ The young urchin bows respectfully, looks left and right and
skips backwards into the alleyway. He turns, runs a few yards and then
leaps up past the first floor windows, lightly touching down on a
jutting timber support. Without pausing or loosing momentum Jacoby
continues up the side of the building towards the roof, seemingly
running as much as he is climbing. He disappears over the top edge of
the roof only to reappear a few moments later as he leaps across the gap
to the neighboring roof. Just like that he's gone.

Thravar: Late afternoon. The first hint that something is wrong is when
the mangy dog on the floor of your cabin perks its head up. Guessing
what is about to happen, you angrily start to yell at the dog to shut up
as it along with the other dogs outside begin a chorus of barking and
yapping a few moments later. Finally managing to get them to quiet down
a bit, you look towards the small window of your cabin to see the
familiar face of the young urchin Jacoby hanging upside down from the
roof outside. Peeking through the bars of an old wagon wheel hanging
over the window Jacoby begins shouting through the grimy glass. While
he's talking the young urchin tries to ignore the barking dogs outside
who are busily leaping up trying to grab ahold of the child in their
jaws. "Hi Mister Thravar! Got some happenings fer ya. The high up wants
ta see ya at sundown at the old silk house down by the dry docks. Kay? I
gotta run. It's getting late!" Flipping back up out of sight, the urchin
is gone, though the dogs don't stop barking until you yell at them some
more.

Amber: Dusk. You've just finished changing into your nighttime apparel
and are making your way through the sewers when you enter a large sewage
filled junction tunnel and see Jacoby impatiently waiting for you. He's
sitting on a rusted iron ladder rung absentmindedly waving his legs back
and forth just a few inches above the murky water bellow. Seeing you,
the young urchin beams with delight. /"Hi Amber! I thought you'd never
get here! Fingersmith is waiting to meet us down by the docks. He's
called a whole buncha old hands. We've gotta hurry. Let's go!"/ Getting
up, Jacoby deftly begins up the ladder towards the alleyway you know
lies above.

OOC: Hope nobody minds my taking some liberties with our meetings. Got
to start somewhere. Yay! we've started!
__________________


Thravar comes in slowly, eyeing the shadows, paying particular attention
to the possibility of snipers above. He smells heavily of garlic, and
greasy bits of his meal are strewn through his beard.

He sits down sullenly on one crate, but keeps twisting his head, this
way and that. Rogues are given to theatrics -- another reason why he
hates most of them -- so he's not particularly concerned about others
hired for this job hiding in the shadows, but he's clearly not convinced
this isn't a trap.

He lights up an orcweed cigar and begins puffing away angrily.

____________________________________ 
Boddynock's Avatar

The street leading to the Avoridial silk warehouse is quiet, the workers
having already moved off quickly through the dusk towards home and
hearth. Only the ever-present sparrows hop around, searching out crumbs
and other detritus of the day, growing bolder as the human inhabitants
have departed.

One sparrow moves in a random fashion down the street, finding a crust
of bread here, a thistle seed there. Its progress brings it to the
warehouse, where it suddenly takes flight - startled, perhaps, by some
sound outside the ken of larger ears. It flies up and flutters before
the clerestory of the building, alighting a moment in the corner of one
of the windows, seeming to peer inside. Then, descending again to the
hard surface of the street, it hops in through the open doorway and
ascends to the criss-cross of beams that support the high roof.

A moment later, Jostin approaches. He makes his way unhurriedly to the
small door and enters. Moving into the centre of the space, he nods
briefly to Thravar, whom he knows and doesn't much like, and, moving to
the opposite side of the circle, seats himself on one of the crates. He
faces the entrance.

As he waits, he strips down and reassembles a complex locking mechanism.
A discipline that he incessantly practises, he's currently got it down
to three and a half seconds.

/Time to go to a Mark 3,/ he thinks to himself.


Whizbang Dustyboots's Avatar 


Thravar sneers at the safecracker with his clean fingernails and
(comparatively) uncalloused hands, blowing a thick cloud of oily smoke
at him and his fine clothes.

--------------------------------

Lord_Raven88's Avatar 

Following Jacob out of the sewers they climb out to a darkened alleyway
a block away from the warehouse letting Jacob lead the way thru the
labyrinthine alleyways, flitting soundlessly from shadow to shadow the
pair make their way thru the alleyways until they've reached the back of
the warehouse.

Speaking in ragged whisper in Halfling "Do me a favour Jacoby help me
climb up thru that window over there, then we can observe who else has
arrived" watching the boy climb the wall with remarkable skill Amber
waits until he's secured the rope then climbs up next to him.

Gazing down at the two rogues below Amber searches the darkness for any
hidden forms (Listen +10 [12 humans], Spot +5[7 humans]).

Noting the six crates and their occupants Ambers faces takes on a look
of disgust when she notes the form of the disgusting Thravar, puffing
away on his foul smelling cigar, seeing Jostin sitting across from the
dwarf, her look changes to one of curiosity /I wonder what sort of job
requires two of Padmars finest safe crackers/
__________________

Boddynock's Avatar 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Whizbang Dustyboots*
Thravar sneers at the safecracker with his clean fingernails and
(comparatively) uncalloused hands, blowing a thick cloud of oily smoke
at him and his fine clothes.

The rancid smoke catches in Jostin's throat, causing him to cough. He
pauses in his lock assembly and looks up, a thin smile on his face,
before resuming his activity. He completes the assembly, without any
appreciable slowing of pace, while keeping his gaze fixed on the grubby
dwarf. Having done so, he pockets the lock and then checks the contents
of the pouch at his belt, fingering spell contents and checking the
position of each. His gaze is now turned to his belt. His fingers,
moving quickly through the inventory, are never far from the dagger at
his belt.

*EvilHafling*
EH, does the sparrow get a Spot check to see if he notices the two
halflings?

Whizbang Dustyboots's

The dwarf snickers to himself and begins picking his meal out of his
beard, flicking the scraps to the floor.

Ambrus's Avatar 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Amber*
/I wonder what sort of job requires two of Padmars finest safe crackers/

Jacoby whispers a response into the raven haired woman's ear. /"Dunno.
Mayhaps one a those fancy double locks or somethin. Jostin's better, but
Thravar's tough and sneaky too; maybe he's the backup. The high up also
got me ta fetch Fhel tha face. Don't see im yet though."/ Though his
senses aren't as keen as the woman's, the young urchin likewise looks
around (Spot +3, Listen +4) but is clearly waiting to see how Amber
proceeds.
____________________________

Ferrix 

Fhel stands across the street from the rendezvous, a heavy cloak
obscuring his fine features, the warehouse district could be dangerous
even for a member of the guild. Trained eyes case the joint, /why meet
all the way down here?/

Advancing on the entrance, Fhel's sharp senses keep him keenly aware of
the shadows and rhythms of sounds. He enters through the door. Seeing
the array of crates with the safe cracker Jostin and the pug dwarf
Thravar, he knows now why they are meeting down here, few would want
Thravar in any reputable joint.

Approaching he eyes the two and slips back the hood of his cloak, the
hood seemingly melting into the rest of the fabric. "It seems someone
needs quite the charm with such a fine pair of gilt here."

[Spot & Listen +8]
__________________
Lindy hopper, popper, dancer, philosopher, gamer, fledgling capoeirista,
so on... so forth



Ferrix


Ambrus's Avatar 


Just as he finishes his last statement Jacoby points out Fhel's
self-evident entrance through the front door by whispering to Amber.
/"Ah! There he is. Only us missing now."/


Lord_Raven88's Avatar 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ambrus*
Just as he finishes his last statement Jacoby points out Fhel's
self-evident entrance through the front door by whispering to Amber.
/"Ah! There he is. Only us missing now."/


Pointing to the way they've come "Let's go join them" climbing down the
rope Amber proceeds to the main entrance and enters the warehouse,
taking her seat she nods slightly at those seated.
Lord_Raven88 is offline   	Reply With Quote
<newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3078432>



Ambrus's Avatar 

/"Kay."/ Jacoby unties Amber's rope and tosses the end down to her. The
urchin then runs down the wall from his perch and joins the raven haired
halfling when she enters the warehouse doors. He smiles and waves to
everyone in the room and then seats himself on the crate next to
Amber's. Jacoby, soon growing restless, begins looking around curiously
all the while kicking his feet back and forth beneath him.
Ambrus is offline   	Reply With Quote <newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3078712>



"So, Jacoby, who's the sixth on this job?" Jostin indicates the still
vacant crate on the perimeter of the ring. "And do you have any clue
what we're here for?"


Ambrus's Avatar 


Jacoby shrugs and shows his dimples. /"No sixth; just the high up left.
Don't know what he's got planned though, just told me to get everybody
here."/


Evilhalfling's Avatar 

Fhel notices Dench, the guildmaster?s bodyguard lurking outside the
building. Although he half-orc?s grey cloak nearly obscures him.
Amber is a little clumsey coming up the rope, but makes no more sound
than a cat. From the window there is no sign of anyone hidden in the
warehouse.

After Amber and Jacoby finally stroll in and take there places, there is
a crash as the outside door is slammed. Drech has squeezed his massive
form through the door and slams it behind him, His long chain draped
over his neck. There is a slight clearing of a throat and you look back
to see the Fingersmith sitting on the empty crate. He is thin as a
scarecrow and dressed in gray. The guildmaster?s eyes flick between each
of you, never coming to rest. His head twitches with his familiar tick,
while rest of his body never moves, a study in absolute stillness.

This is the game, my birds of a feather. The old Ardeth manor house. The
new mr. won?t play. He is some straw-topped fat foreign, with his own
retinue. None of ?ums got any of the Art. Once you get past the doors it
should be as easy as taking pie from a pig in a ten. Word is if he calls
for the beef, its not at home for him, not even if one of his is Used Up.

And don?t worry about the swag, I have a new man who is ready to turn
any oddities into clean coins. The regualar Nobs is having a grand twirl
on the sixday, I expect you to be back here in eight, but give me a wink
if its sooner. We don?t have much chance to aim so high with no follow
ups ? I want a whole Caravan out of that place, that is, my usual cut of
the Caravan. I have no more of the Dark, its up to you birds to work
out. Clear?

OOC: Climb, amber 7+2=9 / Jacoby spot 7+7=14, listen 5+12=17, sparrow
6+6 = 12
Jacoby MS 18+15=33 , hide nat 20, / amber MS 6+13 =19 Hide 14+15 =31
Fhel spot 17+8

Rooc: Oye ?don?t know which was worse ? all of your opposed rolls or
translating that speech. I should have know I would get into trouble
with such great players. Re-Translations should worked out on the other
thread if necessary.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

[/sblock]

I have posts all the way to Jostin, Thavar and Fhel reaching Black Dogs kip.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2006)

Is everyone willing to pick up again? 
and anyone have any formatting suggestions for putting the IC thread back together?


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Still willing, though I don't have a copy of my character. It'll take me a bit to rebuild it; I have a lot of work to do to rebuild my various PBP games...


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Still willing, though I don't have a copy of my character. It'll take me a bit to rebuild it; I have a lot of work to do to rebuild my various PBP games...




I copied the OOC thread - so I can post a starting point for you to work from. 



> *Jacoby*
> Jacoby
> Strongheart Halfling Scout 4
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Thanks. I'll work on it. How about starting a Rogue's Gallery and IC thread so we can start copying and pasting what we have available?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2006)

I have Thravar. I keep this material on a hidden page on my site (24 hour tape back ups of that server, blessedly -- it's good to have a buddy who hosts big commercial sites like Marilyn Manson's site) for just such an emergency.



> Thravar Blackhill is a vile and unpleasant dwarf burglar and safe-cracker.
> 
> He is all but covered in thick black hair, with dark eyes peeping out over leathery cheeks that form one of the few breaks in the pelt that covers almost his entire body. His nose was badly broken long before he came to the city, and cut with a blade besides, and a bright pink scar runs across the broken ruin of his nose. At least one gold tooth peeps through his black beard and mustache when he speaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2006)

I've Fhel on my home computer... will get him up again when I head home.  Happy to be reaboard.


----------



## Ambrus (May 12, 2006)

So are we still all aboard? Are we ready to continue? I believe we were all about to start discussing what we'd learned about the mark...


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2006)

We only have 2 PCs on the RG thread, one here and Ferrix says he still has Fhrel - 
so we are still missing the rouge/ranger. 

I'll go post part 2 to the IC thread.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 14, 2006)

Thravar will solo the mission!


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

Link to IC thread and RG again?


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

EH,

In the PHB II there are some really interesting rules for creating affiliations with benefits and ranking systems.  If you have it, they'd fit well for the thieve's guild, otherwise I could try to detail them for you by e-mail.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 15, 2006)

Ferrix - 
I don't have it .. yet and would love an Email about it. 
 IC 
 Rogues Gallery 
Wizbang -
I was going to say as a generalist you might have a chance - but it looks like we have at least 3 players back.

BTW: Having just graduated with my masters in City Planning (with no job) I am going to Vegas next week to kick back - 17th -21st.  But hopefull we can get this game fully restarted before then.


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2006)

Fhel, I guess you missed my post in the old IC thread about how Lament and Fhel would be involved in high society which pertains to the information about the ball.

Will add more to this, also check in on the Halfling Quest game, we've started rolling IC again.

E-mail on the way.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2006)

Thravar is currently outside the building, as of my last post, not inside.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2006)

Ah, what the heck, he can come inside now. I was going to focus more on mugging someone for a pass that we'll all need duplicated to start off with.


----------



## Boddynock (May 15, 2006)

Ha, I've just found this thread. I'll post something in character tomorrow!

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Fhel, I guess you missed my post in the old IC thread about how Lament and Fhel would be involved in high society which pertains to the information about the ball.
> 
> Will add more to this, also check in on the Halfling Quest game, we've started rolling IC again.
> 
> E-mail on the way.




I saw Lament as lower class than that. (ie street girl turned..) Bad rolls on IG, so thats all you have for now.  Lament has a contact named Linder Blake, a whiney, petulant noble, but he normally seeks you out. Fhel himself might manage a pass, if willing to carry a paper trail. 


Tharvar - 
I had a post explaing that you were not able to find anyone of the right size, traveling alone, from yout IC post it looks like you caught it.  You do know of another bar closer to the high quarter that would work better its called the Marksend Inn. 

Welcom back 'nock.


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2006)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I saw Lament as lower class than that. (ie street girl turned..) Bad rolls on IG, so thats all you have for now.  Lament has a contact named Linder Blake, a whiney, petulant noble, but he normally seeks you out. Fhel himself might manage a pass, if willing to carry a paper trail.




Despite the front of her being a street girl turned pretty, her purpose was to maintain higher profile clients.  Bad rolls suck.  Oh well.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

I solo the adventure!


----------



## Ambrus (May 18, 2006)

Sorry to seem impatient, but is there something holding up the game? :\


----------



## Boddynock (May 18, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Sorry to seem impatient, but is there something holding up the game? :\



Apologies, that would be me.  I'll post now so that EH can get on with the plot.

'Nock


----------



## GlassEye (May 18, 2006)

Actually...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162619


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Actually...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162619



No players have posted since Sunday, which they can do independent of EH.


----------



## Boddynock (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to be away for the next three days ('til Sunday night, Oz time). Please feel free to NPC my character as needed. Thanks.

'Nock


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2006)

A summary of IC plans - 

Jostin - use disguise spells on the entire party. 

Amber -I'll look at making copies of Fhel's pass into the high quarter, I'll also see if I can track down this disgruntled employee, perhaps he’s the patsy we're looking for, after that I'll see if I can find out more details about the family of the butler and goose girl"
(arson is out of favor)

Fhel – send the lord of the manor to the ball, show up as a priest, while a second team breaks into the house and loots it.  A hearse can then be called to move the body.  Pressure can be applied to the goose girl or butler for inside help.  

Jacoby – enter through the back windows, away from the yard and the geese.  Questions the necessity of the carriage. 

Remaining Problems:
1. Hire/stealing a carriage. (who drives?)
2. Making sure Lavorkinson gets an invite to ball (forgery or diplomacy?) 
3. Who accompanies Fhel in the front door? 
4. How do you make a member of the household sick? (intimidation/bribery/poison)
5. pressure on the family of Anna/Butler?
6. Who will find the disgruntled employee, and what will be done with him? 

As for where the loot is found – Fhel pointed out the new 'cold cellar', the bricked up front window seems suspicious, while the recent renovations of the stables are also a possibility.  

If this is the plan what are your actions for the next day?


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2006)

The in-character thread doesn't seem to be moving along very well the past few weeks. I was just wondering if there was something wrong or whether people had lost interest in the game. :\


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't entirely know, I haven't seen EvilHalfling for a while in my own game either and it'd help if he gave the game a nudge.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Part of the problem is that unlike a 'normal' adventure this adventure is mainly progressed by us, I think most of us know what we have to do over the next day, but I know I have actually  posted 'Amber leaves to do her stuff' because I wasn't sure if we'd finished talking it out.

So I'm happy for Amber and Jacoby to leave together, Amber will go and track down the disgruntled employee, I'll leave the butler and the goose girls family to Fhel, as requested, and then we can meet back up on the following night.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think there's much point in continuing to post to the in-game thread until we get some word from EvilHalfling that he wants to continue the game. As is, his last post to either the OOC or IG thread was over three weeks ago. :\


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

He hasn't been seen for a while in my own game as well.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I don't think there's much point in continuing to post to the in-game thread until we get some word from EvilHalfling that he wants to continue the game. As is, his last post to either the OOC or IG thread was over three weeks ago. :\



  We'll have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 19, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I don't think there's much point in continuing to post to the in-game thread until we get some word from EvilHalfling that he wants to continue the game. As is, his last post to either the OOC or IG thread was over three weeks ago. :\



My post hadn't been intended as a bump, but as a good-bye, really, for that reason.


----------

